# Woodstock Lathe Motor Question



## vwmann1 (Mar 14, 2016)

I have a Woodstock M1017 Lathe/Mill combo. The lathe motor went out on me this weekend mid project. I took the motor to a local motor repair shop and the guy told me it is a European motor. Don't know what that means. Anyways he replaced the run capacitor and it seams to run fine now. I am a little concerned that this motor may be on its way out so I would like to replace it with a motor that can be repaired locally ect. The current motor is 1.5 hp 110v 16 amp turns 1680 rpm and is reversible. I have anything from three phase on down in my shop so I can put anything in there. Any ideas/suggestions? I would not mind increasing the hp if I could at the same time. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Mar 14, 2016)

I would go with the 3 phase 220 volt. easy reverse lest electrics.


----------



## mksj (Mar 14, 2016)

Most likely the lathe is metric, since it is made in China. There are a number of motor manufactures that sell metric motors in either single phase or three phase, so it should be easily replacable. Three phase would be more ideal, but it would require a completely new wiring control system for the lathe portion of your machine and the main power transformer is 110V. Not sure it is worth the effort, if you go 220V 3 phase, probably easier to run it off of a VFD rather then rebuild the control system. Leeson and Marathon make decent metric motors that won't break the bank. Might be easier to stick with what you have, now that you replaced the start capacitor. Not uncommon for them to fail, especially with a lot of start/stops one does on the lathe and the mill.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 14, 2016)

Sounds like a metric size motor, any idea what the frame size is?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 14, 2016)

it's probably a 71 or 80 frame


----------



## David VanNorman (Mar 14, 2016)

Most motors made here will be 1725 or there abouts. You will most likely have to change pulleys.


----------



## turnitupper (Mar 15, 2016)

David VanNorman said:


> Most motors made here will be 1725 or there abouts. You will most likely have to change pulleys.


IMHO, less than 3% differfnce will not matter very much to the machine's operation.
I would check the no load speed on the original motor as 1680 RPM sounds a little odd, maybe a lot of motor slip.
Oh, wait a minute, I am in Australia (50 Hz). Silly me!
John.


----------



## vwmann1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for the input. The repair shop has found me a 3-phase motor if I decide to go that route. Is there any benefit to going three phase over the 110 motor. I don't mind doing the rewire stuff if there is a real benefit. These questions all fall into a bigger question if I keep this unit or get something bigger/better. I bought a Bridgeport last year so the mill section is just in the way at this point.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 15, 2016)

vwmann1 said:


> Is there any benefit to going three phase over the 110 motor.



Smoother operation and variable speed.



vwmann1 said:


> These questions all fall into a bigger question if I keep this unit or *get something bigger/better.*



Of course you need something bigger and better


----------



## vwmann1 (Mar 15, 2016)

OK Got motor back. Runs fine. Repair tech said it is a 90s frame motor. Never heard of that size. Anybody point me in the right direction to convert this to three phase?


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 15, 2016)

Here is one possibility

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SIEMENS...495524?hash=item2eec5518e4:g:Pv4AAOSwUuFW1u~F

and another

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Hawker-...840100?hash=item5427f85964:g:yCUAAOSwcBhWbuga


----------



## vwmann1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks Jim. I have a good source for the motor. What I am looking for is a way to convert the machine to the three phase motor and keep the forward and reverse lever in the stock position so the lathe still functions in the standard fashion.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 15, 2016)

vwmann1 said:


> Thanks Jim. I have a good source for the motor. What I am looking for is a way to convert the machine to the three phase motor and keep the forward and reverse lever in the stock position so the lathe still functions in the standard fashion.



Ahhh!  Sorry, I missunderstood the question.  I read the entire thread this time.

Even though you have 3 phase in your shop, the easiest way would be to put a VFD on the motor then just wire the existing FOR/OFF/REV switch into the VFD control terminals.  Eliminates a lot of wiring and as a bonus you get variable speed.

If you only had single phase available, the VFD would be the best option.

It is possible that you already have the needed hardware installed.  The alternative would be 3 phase reversing contactor in place of the existing contactor.  It is possible that the current contactors are already 3 pole contactors and could be used for 3 phase operation by adding a couple of jumper wires.  Not knowing how your lathe is wired and what hardware is installed, it's pretty hard to give a coherent answer.


----------



## mksj (Mar 15, 2016)

I would look at a more mainstream metric  motor with specifications and a warranty;
http://www.electricmotorwholesale.com/LEESON-192202/
http://www.electricmotorwholesale.com/MARATHON-R319A.html
A 1.5Hp motor will be a D90S frame, 2Hp D90L frame, the links above give the dimensions so you can see what fits. 

Since the stock controls are based on 110V transformer system with 36VAC and 24VAC controls, you are probably looking at rebuilding everything at significant cost. There is also the issue of how the lathe/mill controls are connected. The wiring diagram and manual are online. If going 3 phase, you probably would be better off with a VFD and using momentary direction/stop buttons. Makes for a simple 3 wire system, and it resets if the power goes out and when you turn on the machine. If you keep the stock lever, you need to map out the connections to the switch and would connect to the VFD direction controls, you would need a power relay or some safety interlock so the machine won't spontaneously restart when powered up.....


----------



## berniehernandez (Mar 16, 2016)

All the VFD's I have seen will accept 3 phase in. Some will not accept 1 phase or will derate by 50%, not all. The VFD would also not restart on a power up if you programmed it to not do so. Many added features with VFD's. Fast electronic braking for one. You will have a lot of parts leftover.


----------

